# Windshield fun.



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

I've searched to see if anyone has complained about this yet, but haven't found any hits, even in the "what don't you like about your GTO" thread. I've been really annoyed recently since it's been snowing and roads are salty that when I spray my windshield with the squirters, the wipers don't automatically come on. Does anyone else have this problem or is my car defective? It's a lot more annoying than it sounds like it would be... This is the first car I've had that didn't have this "feature".

Anyhow, just curious if that's just the nature of the GTO or if mine has a problem.

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

if you hit the washer fluid and the wipers dont come on, thats a problem.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

When I hit the squirters the spray comes out then the wipers come on after automatically.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if you hit the washer fluid and the wipers dont come on, thats a problem.


i'm not sure on this, i think he is right. i seem to have noticed this, if it wasn't 15 outside i would check for ya


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

or like the other said maybe its just a delay


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

No, the washer is on it's own circuit and doesn't activate the wiper when it's pulled. You need to lift the lever to wipe it.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

EEEEK! Driving in the snow and salt?????? I hope you wash your car often!


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if you hit the washer fluid and the wipers dont come on, thats a problem.


...says the guy that doesn't even own a GTO.

JMJ80, there's definitely no delay, at least not on mine. I thought that too and have squirted the windshield and purposely left it there to see if the wipers would come on, but they don't. If Rob thinks the same, then I'm betting it's just the nature of the beast, as annoying as it is...

And edysinger, unfortunately my GTO is my daily driver, so rain, snow, salt or anything else, doesn't matter. I gotta drive it. And I don't really wash it any more often than any other daily driver. I don't particularly like having salt on it, but there's not much I can do about it living in Ohio. If I wash it today, the salt will be back tomorrow. My only other option would be to drive the Corvette to work, and I think that'd react even worse to the salt, the frame anyway, not the body...

Thanks for the replies so far. Anyone else have non-squirter activated wipers?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

vette68 said:


> ...says the guy that doesn't even own a GTO.


whoa, your giving ME hostility? EVERY car has wipers and washer fluid, its not GTO specific. come on now, that reply wasnt even necessary.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

big_mike said:


> whoa, your giving ME hostility? EVERY car has wipers and washer fluid, its not GTO specific. come on now, that reply wasnt even necessary.


Come on, somebody's gotta rip on you to motivate you to get one... If not me, then who?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oooh, then its ok then.  I thought I was gettin bashed again.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> whoa, your giving ME hostility? EVERY car has wipers and washer fluid, its not GTO specific. come on now, that reply wasnt even necessary.


]


HE'S CALLING YOU OUT TROLL!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I got your troll right here! lol


wait, that sounded bad.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

vette68 said:


> Come on, somebody's gotta rip on you to motivate you to get one... If not me, then who?


yeah now i think he is signing up on the mustang forum, more his price,,haha :cool


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

damn the ripping is over,, :lol:


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

dealernut said:


> ]
> 
> 
> HE'S CALLING YOU OUT TROLL!!!!LOL!!!!



Amen... That no-good lurking troll... Never has anything to add to the conversation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh ill add something...

*grabs brick of C4*

now, whatd I do with that fuse?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh ill add something...
> 
> *grabs brick of C4*
> 
> now, whatd I do with that fuse?


wow, i assure you that the value of the brick of c4 would pay off the goat expences,,!!!!! e-bay that badboy arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

puts fuse down........ya think its worth a lot?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never been in a GTO that the wipers came on when you hit the squirters.... I remember it pissing me off when I first purchased it. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

thats some cruddy engineering then.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

vette68 said:


> ...says the guy that doesn't even own a GTO.
> 
> JMJ80, there's definitely no delay, at least not on mine. I thought that too and have squirted the windshield and purposely left it there to see if the wipers would come on, but they don't. If Rob thinks the same, then I'm betting it's just the nature of the beast, as annoying as it is...
> 
> ...


I understand, however I'd drive the GTO as little as possible. The GTO is not made with the same quality of galvanized steel as U.S. built cars since there is no snow in Australia. A couple guys at work have GTO daily drivers as well and their option was to undercoat the underbody to resist the rust. The vette would resist the rust a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

edysinger said:


> The vette would resist the rust a hell of a lot better.


ya dont say. hey guys, fiberglass dont rust! lol :rofl:


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok when you pull back on the stalk to squirt the window, hold it back until it starts wiping. The longer you hold it the more times it wipes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

they are saying that dont work.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> they are saying that dont work.


on my car it does. If you hold it back for a quick sec and let it go, it will spray without wiping. If I hold it, the wipers come on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

thats what I thought too, but quite a few members are saying that when they spray washer fluid, the wipers dont come on.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya dont say. hey guys, fiberglass dont rust! lol :rofl:


*sigh* Nevermind....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

oh dont be a sourpuss. We all jones on each other. Join in!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

edysinger said:


> I understand, however I'd drive the GTO as little as possible. The GTO is not made with the same quality of galvanized steel as U.S. built cars since there is no snow in Australia. A couple guys at work have GTO daily drivers as well and their option was to undercoat the underbody to resist the rust. The vette would resist the rust a hell of a lot better.


I thought I read some where that the GTO's for export out of Australia were weather treated, but the Monaros were not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

hmmm, maybe someone should check into that.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

edysinger said:


> *sigh* Nevermind....


I won't rip on ya, but I will disagree with you. Like I said, it's the frame, obviously not the fiberglass body. C2's and C3's are notorious for having the frames rot out from under them. It's something you have to look at very closely if you buy one. And the way the box frames are on these cars, it's very difficult to rustproof the inside of the box frame. It's almost sealed. So, all the undercoating in the world won't stop them from rusting from the inside out, and all that nasty salt and water just seems to find it's way in what few openings there are, and won't get out. Besides, I'm betting the GTO has a LOT better traction than the Corvette, any day, rain show or shine....

And as far as the quality of steel is concerned, I guess that remains to be seen... I have no option but to drive it in the salt and snow... Call me in 5 years and I'll let you know how rusted it is. Maybe I will go out of my way to wash it a few more times somewhere that has a good undercarriage wash, just to be sure...

Although it would be nice to know if there is any extra rustproofing done on the exported vehicles. Anyone?

And I'll be damned... It's true... If you hold the squirters on for like 2 seconds, the wipers will come on. You just can't do a short squirt (flame anyone?) and have the wipers come on. Learn something new every day!! And yes, I did just have to run outside in the snow and try it.


----------

